# Photography classes in Toronto?



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello all, I'm hoping to give a gift of photography classes this Christmas, but I'm having trouble finding schools that offer photography courses. Henry's has 2-hour seminars on various subjects, but I was hoping to find something a little more in-depth, taking place over a number of weeks/months. Also the classes must be offered on weekends or evenings.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,

Miguel


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

Try continuing ed courses at one of the colleges or at Ryerson. Here's a link to Ryerson. I've heard good things about their workshops and 'practical' certificates.

http://ce-online.ryerson.ca/ce/calendar/default.asp?section=course&sub=subject&disc={89831E3F-A3AE-11D4-AE93-00E029501EB1}&mode=disc_list


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Off the top of my head, I know that the AGO offers photography classes. I take painting classes there, and enjoy those very much. These are 10 week courses, offered during the evening.

http://www.ago.net
Click on General Information, then Education Programs, then Adult Studio.

Other places to look in that vein are the Toronto School of Art, or look into continuing education programs at the various colleges and universities in Toronto.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for your help! I signed him up for the AGO course.


----------

